# Multiboot mit GRUB4DOS und Windows-Versionen

## YPenguin

Viele Gentoo-User haben auch Windows und benötigen eine Multiboot-Lösung - möglichst mit Erhaltung des von Windows installierten Bootmanagers.

Ich selbst habe bei meinem ersten Versuch EasyBCD verwendet, was auch zum Ziel geführt hat, war aber mit der Transparenz nicht optimal zufrieden und inzwischen muss man seine E-Mail Adresse beim Hersteller angeben.

Als Alternative habe ich GRUB4DOS entdeckt, das bei Sourceforge als Projekt registriert ist.

Man benötigt nur den grldr.mbr, grldr und menu.lst um nach Belieben booten zu können.

Den grldr.mbr trägt man als Ladeziel mit bcdedit im Windows-Bootmanager ein und editiert das Textfile menu.lst - es muss als Ziel das core.img von Grub2 geladen werden.

Der grldr.mbr kann irgendwo auf einer Partition mit Windows-Buchstaben liegen - auch komprimiert.

Das Kernprogramm grldr muss in einem Wurzelverzeichnis einer mit Buchstaben versehenen Partition sein - komprimiert ist OK.

Ebenso menu.lst, das Textfile, welches grldr für die Erstellung des Menüs benötigt.

----------

## YPenguin

Ich hatte vorher auch versucht, den (vorher kopierten) Bootsektor von Grub2 direkt dem Windows-Bootmanager als Ladeziel zu geben; dabei gab es aber immer eine Fehlermeldung wegen angeblich falscher UUID.

----------

## YPenguin

Ein geeigneter Eintag für Gentoo in menu.lst könnte sein:

title Grub2 (PC-Gentoo)

find --set-root /grub/i386-pc/core.img

kernel /grub/i386-pc/core.img

boot

Eine UUID braucht man damit nicht angeben.

----------

## misterjack

 *YPenguin wrote:*   

> Viele Gentoo-User haben auch Windows und benötigen eine Multiboot-Lösung - möglichst mit Erhaltung des von Windows installierten Bootmanagers.

 

Dafür gibts Grub. Warum soll der Windows-Bootmanager erhalten bleiben?

----------

## YPenguin

Die Update-Funktion von Windows nimmt teilweise auch Änderungen an der Bootpartition vor. Wenn dort nicht der normale Bootmanager ist, gibt es damit Probleme.

Das kann sogar schon auftreten, wenn man Quotas auf der Bootpartition vergeben hat, was ich mal getan habe, um Änderungen durch Windows XP an der Bootpartition zu unterbinden.

Den Bootmanager von Windows 10 teste ich seit Kurzem - er ist recht komfortabel aber manchmal gibt er mir keinen Mauszeiger und bootet einfach den Defaulteintrag (es hat wohl mit aktiver Hardwareerkennung zu tun, die nicht jedesmal gleich gut funktioniert).

----------

## misterjack

 *YPenguin wrote:*   

> Die Update-Funktion von Windows nimmt teilweise auch Änderungen an der Bootpartition vor. Wenn dort nicht der normale Bootmanager ist, gibt es damit Probleme.

 

Solch ein Problem hatte ich in den letzten 8 Jahren vielleicht 1-2 mal. Deswegen anstatt auf Grub eine uralte Software (Last Update: 2013-04-16) einsetzen?

----------

## YPenguin

Ich hab die Betriebssysteme gerne so standardmäßig wie möglich - z. B. hab ich für Gentoo eine eigene Festplatte mit 100 MB ext2 Bootpartition, dann SWAP-Partition mit 8GB (gleiche Größe wie RAM) und ext4 Rootpartition. Quasi genau wie empfohlen und so mach ich es auch für Windows. Auf der Bootpartition ist Grub2, das ich im Vergleich zu Grub1 deutlich komplizierter finde. Es funktionierte wegen der Standardanordnung aber von Anfang an ohne Probleme.

----------

## YPenguin

Ein Beispiel für Probleme mit Abweichungen vom Standard habe ich bei Windows leider selbst erfahren müssen. Die Details wurden von mir schon beschrieben (in Englisch):

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-1056762-start-0-postdays-0-postorder-asc-highlight-.html

----------

